# Audio Driver



## Chimera1 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi everyone!

I have recently bought a new Dell desktop pc, and I would think, reinstall the system, that I can to start clear. I have installed the XP operation system, everything is ok, except the sound!!! I have no any sound, even systemsound too.
My PC is a new Dell Dimension e521 the motherboard type is: C51MCP51
I haven't got upgrade, or reinstall disc from the company. 
Could somebody help me, which one is the right sound driver of many of them, and where I find it?

Thanks the help: Chimera1


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to The Tech Support Forums!

Firstly, i need the name and model of your motherboard before i can get you the required software. Once you get this, i'll get the driver you need and hey-presto, your sound is working again.

Nick.


----------



## Chimera1 (Mar 19, 2007)

MaverickUK said:


> Hi and welcome to The Tech Support Forums!
> 
> Firstly, i need the name and model of your motherboard before i can get you the required software. Once you get this, i'll get the driver you need and hey-presto, your sound is working again.
> 
> Nick.


Hi there and thank you!

I try to gather what you need, but all I know is that: This is computer is a new Dell Dimension E521 AMD Athlon 64 X2 (List D03E 16 DimensionE521)
The motherboard type is: 02/05/2007-C51MCP51-6A61HM39C-00
The motherboard is unfortunately: Unknown.
I would be very happy, and thankfull, if you would help me:wave: 

Chimera1 (Csaba)


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

Download this program; http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

It will tell me more (hopefully) details on your motherboard.


----------



## Chimera1 (Mar 19, 2007)

Dear MaverickUK!

I have had this program, but we unfortunately won't be more wise.
This Everest program, and the Aida 32 as well, shows me the following details my motherboard:
Company Dell Inc.
Product: 0UW457
Version: A03
Series Number: CN698616BM0323
Motherboard ID: C51MCP51-6A61HM39C-00
Motherboard name: Unknown :4-dontkno 

Please, don't leave me alone :smile:


----------



## MaverickUK (Sep 9, 2005)

You must use the system CD you got with the bundle. There will be a CD with motherboard drivers on, install all of those. I'm afraid it's pretty hard to find the drivers online due to the nature of the motherboard ID and the fact that the motherboard name does not show up in Everest. 

If it was bought directly from Dell, you will definately have the motherboard drivers somewhere with the bundle, just route them out and put in the CD. 

I will be going home at five (in twenty minutes), so hopefully if you are still stuck someone else will come to your rescue.

Nick.


----------



## alabamaman79 (Mar 6, 2007)

If you have a copy of Windows XP with a valid product-key (if you're using the Windows XP that came with your PC, it's valid), then how about this:

Open up Device manager by clicking Start > Control Panel > double-click System > Hardware tab > then click on Device Manager. Now, look for any icons that are yellow !'s. If you find one, double-click it and then click on the Drivers tab at the top of the window that opens up. Click on Update Driver, then next window will say "Can Windows connect to Windows Update to search for software?". Choose the "Yes, this time only" option, then Next.

Let us know if that works.


----------



## Chimera1 (Mar 19, 2007)

I haven't any yellow icon in Device Manager tab. seemingly everything is OK, and no miss any driver :sigh: 
Unfortunately I have no recovery, or system CD.


----------



## alabamaman79 (Mar 6, 2007)

is your volume muted? Click Start > Run and then type sndvol32.exe in the Run window and then click OK. See if anything is muted and try unmuting. Let us know.


----------



## Dell_CA (Mar 27, 2007)

Chimera1 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I have recently bought a new Dell desktop pc, and I would think, reinstall the system, that I can to start clear. I have installed the XP operation system, everything is ok, except the sound!!! I have no any sound, even systemsound too.
> My PC is a new Dell Dimension e521 the motherboard type is: C51MCP51
> ...


Hello,

My name is Mike, I’m a Technical Analyst located at Dell corporate headquarters in Round Rock, TX. I'm part of an internet outreach team developed to interact with the online community regarding technical questions and issues that customers face with Dell products. I've read your question and wanted to offer some help. I know it can be a little confusing when trying to locate the right driver, but our support site should be a huge help in getting this information. If you go to www.support.dell.com and put in your service tag it will pull up the drivers’ specific for your system. Once you've found the audio driver just download it and select the "Run" option. This will launch the wizard that will help you install it. Once the wizard is done it will ask you to reboot the machine, the audio should be intact when you restart. If you try this and it doesn't help please send me an email at [email protected] with this topic in the subject line, ATTN: Mike B. (Dimension e521), and I'll get back to you ASAP. 

Thanks,

Mike
Dell customer advocate


----------



## Chimera1 (Mar 19, 2007)

Really many thanks everyone who tryed to help me!! 
I have bought a sound card in PC and it working now. 
You are really helpful men, and if I will problem with my PC again (but I hope not) I find you.
Have a good day everyone!

Csaba


----------



## Randysea (Dec 20, 2009)

Mike, I realize yours was an old post, but it sure helped me. I had no audio in Windows XP for a week, but did have it from the original Dimension E521 diagnostic cdrom. I couldn't figure out which drivers to update. My hardware configuration showed everything working.

I followed your suggestion below. First Dell Support wanted me to update to the new version of the support software, which I did. Then I looked at Audio drivers for my service tag, downloaded, and installed. My sound is back!

Thank you.



Dell_CA said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Mike, I’m a Technical Analyst located at Dell corporate headquarters in Round Rock, TX. I'm part of an internet outreach team developed to interact with the online community regarding technical questions and issues that customers face with Dell products. I've read your question and wanted to offer some help. I know it can be a little confusing when trying to locate the right driver, but our support site should be a huge help in getting this information. If you go to www.support.dell.com and put in your service tag it will pull up the drivers’ specific for your system. Once you've found the audio driver just download it and select the "Run" option. This will launch the wizard that will help you install it. Once the wizard is done it will ask you to reboot the machine, the audio should be intact when you restart. If you try this and it doesn't help please send me an email at [email protected] with this topic in the subject line, ATTN: Mike B. (Dimension e521), and I'll get back to you ASAP.
> 
> ...


----------



## SpearInTheHand (Mar 19, 2010)

I to am having the same problem I am useing Dimension E521 and did what Mike explained after installing the audio drive for my service tag "6MSR4C1" which would be "SIGMATEL STAC 92XX C-Major HD Audio" after running and rebooting I received a error message sayying it was not compatible with my system any Ideas?


----------

